

When was Super Mario Bros. released? No one knows - DiabloD3
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/167392/sad_but_true_we_cant_prove_when_.php

======
pedrolll
To save you some time:

Japan: September 13, 1985

US: October 18, 1985 (NES launch) or November 17, 1985

------
jonny_eh
I would think a simple store receipt would be able to settle this. Maybe one
will turn up.

~~~
rexf
Would the release have been discussed in the monthly issue of Nintendo Power?
Or maybe the magazine didn't exist in 1985?

~~~
Zimahl
The first issue of Nintendo Power was in 1988 and on the cover was Super Mario
2.

[http://www.joystiq.com/2006/07/08/download-the-first-
issue-o...](http://www.joystiq.com/2006/07/08/download-the-first-issue-of-
nintendo-power-1988-in-pdf/)

~~~
monochromatic
Oh wow. I remember that issue.

------
alt
according to this wired article
[http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/10/1018nintendo-
nes-...](http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/10/1018nintendo-nes-
launches/) Super Mario Bros., although it had just been released in Japan, was
not yet ready for America ( on October 18, 1985)

------
zem
personally, seeing as how it was already released in japan on september 13, it
is not all that interesting to know when exactly it was released in other
markets. in the grand scheme of things, there is only one "release date".

